# Insurance / banking job in Melbourne



## FKB (Oct 3, 2015)

Dear all, 
I am preparing for my move to Melb, may I know if there's any license I must get in advance before applying the roles in insurance / banking industry? I am interested in jobs available in insurance company or bank like insurance broker, insurance adviser, claims or underwriting specialists, account manager, etc.

Thank you!


----------

